# Kalk King Kalkwasser Doser/Water auto topoff



## Curtis (May 5, 2014)

Good afternoon all well here is another one for you about six months ago I purchased and installed a Kalkwasser/water auto top off device called a Kalk King and man am I impressed.
This device has a reservoir for holding the Kalkwasser slurry with a computer control unit that monitors its own pH probe. The unit comes with three small pumps, one for mixing the Kalkwasser slurry during timed intervals, one for disbursing the slurry and the other for disbursing clean water when you have reached your pH level. The pH probe and monitor let you know if all is well with the dosing. The device has a float switch to stop over filling.
This doser hangs over side of my sump with the fresh water feed from a seven gallon bucket.
Its easy to set up and once every other month I add Kalkwasser powder to the reservoir. 
Go to Utube and type in Kalk King.
see the attached photos of one I just purchased for friend but I have not delivered yet.


----------



## joelbeleno (Sep 20, 2013)

Where can I buy this? How much? My calcium reactor blew up.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

this looks interesting, wherd u buy it from?


----------

